# Smartphone purchase - what's the current state of play?



## pinkychukkles (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a reasonable 'war chest' of funds that I want to put towards buying a smartphone outright and then getting a PAYG sim-only contract. What's the current state of play in the market though? Get an iPhone 4 or wait and see what the iPhone 5 delivers (and if it's not got some essential new 'killer' feature, it should at least depress the prices of iPhone 4s after it comes out)? Or breakout from Apple's beautiful but soporific 'Walled Garden' and hang with some Android-powered mobile bad boys? 

I dunno - I'm currently using a three year old Sony Ericsson w880i that's been small enough to fit unobtrusively in pockets but has now developed the rather inconvenient habit of switching itself off. Besides, I want to join everyone else in surfing the internet/facebook/twitter during 'dead' time on the bus/work, damnit!

Should add, that I'm undecided about how much of a pain using a phone with a non-removable battery is. I've got a couple of spares for my w880i and a separate charger. I usually have one of my spare batteries on me so it's a quick and hey! back up to full juice plus with the separate charger, the phone never needs to be attached to a cable for long periods and I really like that. Most of my friends who have iphones are usually hunting for a plug/somewhere to charge not long after they visit - I mean, c'mon Apple, give me a removeable batteries already!


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 3, 2011)

Apparently the iPhone 5...or what ever they choose to call it....isn't going to be out until the Autumn, so if you want an iPhone you might as well get a 4, unless you don't mind waiting until then.

As for whether to go Android or iPhone, I suggest you have a play with both and decided which one you like more.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 3, 2011)

It's simple really - If you want something that works as you want out of the box and looks great, get an iPhone. If you want something you can personalise and tinker with, go for Android. Oh, also you can get an Android handset that does everything the iPhone does for 1/5 of the price...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2011)

wait and get an iPhone 5

or, get a 4 now if you can't wait


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2011)

Get an iPhone 4 if you don't want to wait. Or get an Android phone, there's plenty to choose from with the Desire S looking ok right now.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> It's simple really - If you want something that works as you want out of the box and looks great, get an iPhone. If you want something you can personalise and tinker with, go for Android.


Android works out of the box too, you know. And, best of all, you don't have to fuck about with the piece of shite that is iTunes.  

But there's never been a better time to buy a smartphone: the iPhone4 is a great phone, and there's loads of equally good (some may say better) alternatives on the Android platform - and some are_ very_ competitively priced.

Re: batteries. It is highly unlikely that the iPhone5 will have a removeable battery.



Bungle73 said:


> As for whether to go Android or iPhone, I suggest you have a play with both and decided which one you like more.


Yep - as well as considering budget and features.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Android works out of the box too, you know. And, best of all, you don't have to fuck about with the piece of shite that it iTunes.
> 
> But there's never been a better time to buy a smartphone: the iPhone4 is a great phone, and there's loads of equally good (some may say better) alternatives on the Android platform.


 
Oh absolutely it does, but most phones (HTC Sense being the obvious exception) are improved with some level of tinkering. You don't have that option with iOS.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Oh absolutely it does, but most phones (HTC Sense being the obvious exception) are improved with some level of tinkering. You don't have that option with iOS.


Yep. That was what drove me mad with my 3GS. Coming from a Palm, I liked being able to alter things to the way I like them, but the 'our way or the highway' approach of Apple suits a lot of people too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2011)

Was the other way from me coming from Palm, I liked the fact that I didn't have to fuck about just to get a decent experience out of it...


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 4, 2011)

OK thanks - what Android phones should I be looking at?
The HTC Desire S has been mentioned. A big screen, nice processor would be nice; not arsed about the quality of the camera, hmmm or am I? Never really used the camera on the phones I've had but then again, I'm fairly lazy about camera use generally.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

I did look at the HTC Desire HD free on an 18th month £20.42 contract with a bit of longing. It is on a Tmobile network but I am sure it could be unlocked. You can also get £60 quidco or £60.60 topcasback if you use either of those sites? 

Pretty good deal considering the phone alone is normally £400+ 
£20.42 * 18 months = £367.56


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd take a look at the Incredible S over the Desire HD - It has a much better battery life, more efficient processor, and imo is a better size. Can be picked up for £25mo on a 24 month contract or £30mo on an 18 monther.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I'd take a look at the Incredible S over the Desire HD - It has a much better battery life, more efficient processor, and imo is a better size. Can be picked up for £25mo on a 24 month contract or £30mo on an 18 monther.


I think I'd prefer the Incredible S too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2011)

The Desire HD is nice with a HUGE screen but wouldn't recommend it for anyone other than geeks who love HUGE screens.


----------



## nuffsaid (Apr 4, 2011)

The guy opposite me at work has a HTC Desire HD and constantly moans about battery usage. My HTC Desire (non HD) does last more than a day without the need to recharge, with minimal background apps running and a couple of calls / texts per day. And it's neater in your pocket than the HD.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I'd take a look at the Incredible S over the Desire HD - It has a much better battery life, more efficient processor, and imo is a better size. Can be picked up for £25mo on a 24 month contract or £30mo on an 18 monther.


 


editor said:


> I think I'd prefer the Incredible S too.



Does sound good. 
I have a little wait until upgrade (from O2) so will keep my powder dry. 
Really warming to the HTC over the iPhone now.


----------



## zenie (Apr 4, 2011)

Which smartphone syncs with Outlook diary/contacts best?


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a program on my work computer called Google Calendar sync that syncs my outlook diary with my Google Calendar (obviously), meaning fairly seamless integration with Android.


----------



## magneze (Apr 4, 2011)

I love my Galaxy S. If you like a nice screen then the Super AMOLED Samsung's are great. Took a while for the software to get up to scratch, but I think that's less of an issue now that Samsung and Google closely co-operated on the Nexus S. If you get one of them "Nexus S" then you'll get all the latest Android stuff before anyone else too, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2011)

zenie said:


> Which smartphone syncs with Outlook diary/contacts best?


 
iPhone. You can tell iTunes with a click to draw contacts and calendar details from Outlook. Works seamlessly ime. I'm not sure if there's a simple way to do it for Android tbf...


----------



## nick h. (Apr 4, 2011)

You could wait til June and get the LG Optimus 3D. It shoots photos and video in 3D.  £525 SIM-free preordered from Engadget. I can't decide whether this is irresistible or stupid.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> iPhone. You can tell iTunes with a click to draw contacts and calendar details from Outlook. Works seamlessly ime. I'm not sure if there's a simple way to do it for Android tbf...


Ahem:


> You can use HTC Sync™ to synchronize Outlook contacts and calendar or Outlook Express contacts (Android & HTC Smart)and the bookmarks of web browser between your computer and your phone(Android).
> http://www.htc.com/uk/SupportViewNews.aspx?dl_id=1073&news_id=910


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 4, 2011)

And if you breakout of Apple's enticing garden, is it as easy to sync Android phones with mac osx applications?


----------



## fogbat (Apr 4, 2011)

magneze said:


> I love my Galaxy S. If you like a nice screen then the Super AMOLED Samsung's are great. Took a while for the software to get up to scratch, but I think that's less of an issue now that Samsung and Google closely co-operated on the Nexus S. If you get one of them "Nexus S" then you'll get all the latest Android stuff before anyone else too, if you like that sort of thing.


 
For a  bit of balance, I'm coming to _loathe_ my Galaxy S. 

Ridiculously laggy at times, and now it's crashing regularly (two or three times a week) since the last update.

Apparently you can massively improve it by rooting it and running a  lagfix,  which I imagine I'll end up doing, but it'd be nice if it actually worked reasonably well out of the box.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

fogbat said:


> For a  bit of balance, I'm coming to _loathe_ my Galaxy S.
> 
> Ridiculously laggy at times, and now it's crashing regularly (two or three times a week) since the last update.
> 
> Apparently you can massively improve it by rooting it and running a  lagfix,  which I imagine I'll end up doing, but it'd be nice if it actually worked reasonably well out of the box.


It's probably a dodgy app. You could try a hard reset.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Ahem:


 
Like I said to be fair I didn't know if there was a simple way...


----------



## magneze (Apr 5, 2011)

fogbat said:


> For a  bit of balance, I'm coming to _loathe_ my Galaxy S.
> 
> Ridiculously laggy at times, and now it's crashing regularly (two or three times a week) since the last update.
> 
> Apparently you can massively improve it by rooting it and running a  lagfix,  which I imagine I'll end up doing, but it'd be nice if it actually worked reasonably well out of the box.


Are you running the latest 2.2.1 firmware? The 2.2 update did very little performance wise - but 2.2.1 was totally different - they fixed it properly.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you're looking at buying a smartphone, you might want to read this, about security holes and exploits.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12967254


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> If you're looking at buying a smartphone, you might want to read this, about security holes and exploits.


 Why? Do you know anyone who's been affected?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> If you're looking at buying a smartphone, you might want to read this, about security holes and exploits.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12967254


 
I reckon Android will be the first smartphone to have virus problem on any significant level...


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I reckon Android will be the first smartphone to have virus problem on any significant level...


Maybe, but I wouldn't bet on it myself:



> *Hacking Competition Leaves Android and Windows Phone 7 Devices Undefeated*
> From the results of the Pwn2Own hacking competition, it looks like Android and Windows Phone 7 are tough nuts to crack.
> 
> It took only two days for hackers to crack into the Apple and Blackberry operating systems during the three-day Pwn2Own tournament last week, while Android and Windows Phone 7 models were abandoned and left unhacked by the end of the contest.
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Why? Do you know anyone who's been affected?


 
No, but I don't know anyone with an android or a windows phone tbh. Just put up the link as I thought it relevant.

Commence apple bashing!


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> No, but I don't know anyone with an android or a windows phone tbh. Just put up the link as I thought it relevant.
> 
> Commence apple bashing!


Why would anyone want to 'bash' Apple here?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Why would anyone want to 'bash' Apple here?


 
Indeed. No one here has an infantile vendetta against Apple.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2011)

What about bashing off apple?


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 5, 2011)

fogbat said:


> For a  bit of balance, I'm coming to _loathe_ my Galaxy S.
> 
> Ridiculously laggy at times, and now it's crashing regularly (two or three times a week) since the last update.
> 
> Apparently you can massively improve it by rooting it and running a  lagfix,  which I imagine I'll end up doing, but it'd be nice if it actually worked reasonably well out of the box.


Root it. At least once a week on /r/android there's a thread from someone going 'OMG just rooted my Galaxy S and it's like a new phone, why didn't I do this earlier?'. The hardware in the handset is great but touchwiz is shit.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> What about bashing off apple?


If that's how you get your kicks, feel free.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 5, 2011)

magneze said:


> Are you running the latest 2.2.1 firmware? The 2.2 update did very little performance wise - but 2.2.1 was totally different - they fixed it properly.


 
Samsung Kies (which is a whole separate world of shiteness, btw) tells me there's an update available. If I can complete an upgrade without it suddenly complaining I've disconnected my  phone  (no luck so far),  I'll give it a try, cheers 



cliche guevara said:


> Root it. At least once a week on /r/android there's a thread from someone going 'OMG just rooted my Galaxy S and it's like a new phone, why didn't I do this earlier?'. The hardware in the handset is great but touchwiz is shit.



Definitely the next option.

The hardware is decent, but Samsung should never have been allowed near firmware or software


----------



## fogbat (Apr 6, 2011)

I kept getting the message "firmware upgrade stopped because GT-I9000 has been disconnected. Please check the connection and try again".

For anyone who has this problem, what worked for me was taking out the SIM and the SD card,  then doing the upgrade without them in. Obviously.

_This phone really is shitty..._


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 6, 2011)

Root it now!


----------



## magneze (Apr 6, 2011)

fogbat said:


> I kept getting the message "firmware upgrade stopped because GT-I9000 has been disconnected. Please check the connection and try again".
> 
> For anyone who has this problem, what worked for me was taking out the SIM and the SD card,  then doing the upgrade without them in. Obviously.
> 
> _This phone really is shitty..._


I didn't have that issue, but then again I've not got around to putting an SD card in so maybe that's why.

Apparently Android 2.3 comes to the Galaxy this month with moar speed or something.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 6, 2011)

zenie said:


> Which smartphone syncs with Outlook diary/contacts best?


 
the desire doe NOT synch with 64 bit outlook 2010 yet. this is somethng that is bugging me loads. the synch with 32 bit outlook 2007 though is pretty seemless


----------



## fogbat (Apr 6, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Root it now!


 
Don't need to any more (though I might do, to remove the t-mobile extras) 

Magneze was spot on - they've finally fixed it properly. This is like a whole new phone!


----------



## zenie (Apr 6, 2011)

Pingu said:


> the desire doe NOT synch with 64 bit outlook 2010 yet. this is somethng that is bugging me loads. the synch with 32 bit outlook 2007 though is pretty seemless


 
ok  I don't need to worry about 64 bit yet  D)

Trying to decide....

Orange San Francisco - the uber cheap option but will I be limited?
Desire S
Incredible S - is the 4 inch screen to big for a pocket phone?

I want syncing with outlook for calendar and contacts, able to send addresses to a decent satnav, email, fast internet and processor, ability to text groups, upload data/photos to blogs, social networking, video camera  I'd love a physical keyboard but the only contender the milestone 2 has motoblur and it doesn't get good reviews.

I've come from an N8 which despite it's fault felt good in my hands, and when it worked it was great. HD video camera, HDMI out, fast internet, multi tasking.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2011)

zenie said:


> ok  I don't need to worry about 64 bit yet  D)
> 
> Trying to decide....
> 
> ...


The Incredible S (and the Nexus) really aren't that much bigger than the Desire. All of the phones in your list will do the things you want, and Android has the best keyboard software around (SwiftKey is awesomely good).


----------



## magneze (Apr 6, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Don't need to any more (though I might do, to remove the t-mobile extras)
> 
> Magneze was spot on - they've finally fixed it properly. This is like a whole new phone!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 14, 2011)

Ed, just been reading a few more threads and back in Jan/Feb you were getting all fired up about the LG Optimus 2X. Has it's spec been superseded already? Must say, I do like the look of it. It's a bit bewildering all these phones innit! One thing that has struck me from doing more reading is that it would be handy to be able to play video direct from my phone into a tv.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> Ed, just been reading a few more threads and back in Jan/Feb you were getting all fired up about the LG Optimus 2X. Has it's spec been superseded already? Must say, I do like the look of it. It's a bit bewildering all these phones innit! One thing that has struck me from doing more reading is that it would be handy to be able to play video direct from my phone into a tv.


I can't actually decide myself, but at the moment the Samsung Galaxy II and the HTC Sensation are very much tickling my fancy.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

zenie said:


> Trying to decide....



One HTC that is not too bad. 

HTC Wildfire free on 24 month contract 
£12 per month 
200 inclusive minutes 
200 inclusive texts 
Unlimited mobile internet data included 
Talkmobile (Carphone Warehouse)

£12 x 24 months =£288 
Buy through Quidco for £55 cashback and package is £233 spread over 2 years (£9.71) per month

The battery and build quality of the Wildfire is far better than the San Francisco. It is a dated smart phone but is running Android 2.2.1 (I think) and will do everything you want. I am sure you can find better deals or buy the phone outright for less but £9.71 a months is not bad for that deal. You could probably use for a year (£116.50) and sell the handset for about £100 if you look after it.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 15, 2011)

The build quality of the Wildfire is definitely better than that of the SF, but I'd argue that the difference in battery life is negligible, I'm getting a full two days out of mine at the minute with normal usage. And I'd much rather sacrifice a bit of build quality for the miles better screen, better processor and GPU. The only thing the Wildfire bets the SF on is camera quality imo.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> The build quality of the Wildfire is definitely better than that of the SF, but I'd argue that the difference in battery life is negligible, I'm getting a full two days out of mine at the minute with normal usage. And I'd much rather sacrifice a bit of build quality for the miles better screen, better processor and GPU. The only thing the Wildfire bets the SF on is camera quality imo.


 
Cheers. 

You can get the Orange San Francisco on PAYG for about £80
The HTC Wildfire can be picked up for £130 on PAYG - Here

If you prefer not to pay out £80-£130 up front then the deal on the HTC Wildfire I posted above is pretty good but there are plenty of others.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

If you wanted to go for it and get an HTC Desire HD then there is a pretty good deal from Affordable Mobiles 

HTC Desire HD Black - Free on T-Mobile 
100 minutes 
100 texts 
Unlimited Mobile Internet
18 months at £20.42 
Quidco cashback £60

£20.42 x 18 months = £367.56
Less the cashback you are paying £307.56 for the package

The phone only is £379.99 on Amazon and you have to pay up front


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The battery and build quality of the Wildfire is far better than the San Francisco.


But the screen is really shit in comparison. I'd always go for the Frisco Disco.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If you wanted to go for it and get an HTC Desire HD then there is a pretty good deal from Affordable Mobiles
> 
> HTC Desire HD Black - Free on T-Mobile
> 100 minutes
> ...


'Tis a good deal, but I'd wait to see the pricing of the new HTC/Samsung handsets.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

editor said:


> 'Tis a good deal, but I'd wait to see the pricing of the new HTC/Samsung handsets.



I probably will, there is always another deal and better phone around the corner


----------



## zenie (Apr 15, 2011)

N8 is being fixed saturday so will wait til the new HTC comes out I think.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Ordered 
HTC Desire HD Black 
Free on T-Mobile 
Unlimited data 
600 minutes
500 texts
18 months for £25.53 a month 

Let's see if this can be justified as a work expense or the distance selling regulations may kick in!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ordered
> HTC Desire HD Black
> Free on T-Mobile
> Unlimited data
> ...


 
Good deal, do you have a link to that?


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2011)

zenie said:


> N8 is being fixed saturday so will wait til the new HTC comes out I think.


I'm still looking at the Sensation with eyes full of want.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Good deal, do you have a link to that?


 
Went through Quidco to provider
The provider is affordable mobiles 
Cashback from Quidco is £60
Go to pay monthly search for the handset


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm still looking at the Sensation with eyes full of want.


 
I am hanging on for the HTC Badger on 6G 
Gonna be fucking mental


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Good deal, do you have a link to that?


 
The Quidco cashback has already tracked fine at £60. 
Just need to do the 4 months phone cash back in August.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's a handy feature highlighting the best budget mobiles available on PAYG. The San Francisco is not surprisingly highly recommended. 


http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...est-payg-phone-budget-mobiles-compared-961975


----------



## dweller (Jun 12, 2011)

I recently upgraded from my T-mobile G1 , the first android phone.
Got the HTC desire z new and sim free in a sale for £200.
Can be had at play.com for £269.
Has a slide out keyboard, weighs a tonne, is quite thick and metallic.
But I like it 
Being a geek, I've already got it running the version of sense that will come with the HTC Sensation
 running on the phone very slick and fast. 
but I prefer the MIUI rom.
(once rooted the processor can be safely overclocked to 1.5ghz)

only go for this if you need a slide out keyboard, 
the keyboard is not as good as the G1 keyboard so I'm a bit disappointed by that


----------

